# white tornado hunt club?



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

was out by redfeild saturday and spotted snows on a field went up to the first farm house to see who owned it, got the guys number who owned, he lived 25 miles away. called got permisson and while we were at the farmers house, a new red chevy crew cab truck pullin a trailer saying white tornado hunt club passes buy. we go back to the field and go to start setting up and the same truck pulls up and asks what we were doing, told them we got permission to hunt this field. then they proceed to say after seeing us at the farm house they went to a another house and ask to hunt the next over field. :******: then proceeded to tell us that we did not have permission because they did
long story short we were there first they saw us ask
It is first come first serve and they were being such s#$%heads about it we justl left and came back the on sunday and they did not even hunt the field
my ? is this any one have trouble with these guys before?
are they guides? if they are I would not hunt with them just for the simple fact that there eithics are not were they should


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

averyghg said:


> i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


Lot of class there. :roll:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

A competition to see who can be the biggest a**hole is never a good thing

[/quote]i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

averyghg said:


> i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


Well put!!! Some people only learn that way.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It's just some club. Those guys are on that snow goose video 'South Dakota Snows.' I don't know anything about them. But if you had permission for a different field then them how could they tell you not to hunt it?


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

averyghg wrote:



> i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


 :eyeroll: one more part of the problem instead of the cure.

from what what you posted; the guy had no right to tell you not to hunt there, and you should have told him so.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If you got permission first and KNOW you had permission to hunt.....why did you chicken out and not hunt? Who cares if they setup in the field next to ya. Go thru all the hassle of gaining permission and then not hunt....doesn't make any sense to me. Seems to me that you got bullied into not hunting and will continue to be bullied until you decide to actually hunt instead of putting your tail between your legs and giving up.

Alex


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

sometimes you just have to let people be jerks. you can talk about screwing someone else's hunt if they screw up yours, but like FowlTalker6 said you are just one more part of the problem instead of the cure. i know it's the spring season right now and the season is very limited, but have some class let them be the problem and turn the other cheek. not everyday is going to go perfectly. i'm sorry this happened to you, it's not fair, but there will be other days. good luck in the future 
this is all just my opinion


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!


sometimes this is the only way, some knuckleheads just don't get the message by you being polite to them. I think i am going to take one weekend this fall and pull the same **** to the same guys that seem to "unknowingly" F up our hunts year after year. maybe this is the only way to get the point across.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Triple B said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > i follow one simple rule(it might not be most ethical but..) you F up my hunt, im gonna F up yours!
> ...


If you guys keep doing this, the cycle will just keep on going until one of you guys sucks it up and quits being a baby and handles it like a man/adult.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i agree w/ USSapper. he's completely right. imo


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i'm not sure you understand our situation. i've politely confronted the same crew for the past 3 years. it happens every year on the same weekend, yeah you guessed it, the NR opener. these guys think they need to drive up to a roost pond right at sunup and chase every bird off of it. i've tried to reason with them and even comprimise by telling them to wait at least til the birds fly off naturally then go set their dekes, that way we will both get great shooting, but being the igonorant idiots they are i guess they know better than i do,regardless of the fact that I only live 3 miles from this "roost pond". but it happens year after year and guess what, that pond is pretty well shot for the rest of the season. I see what you guys are saying, but I've turned the cheek enough! this time i'm swinging back.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That should solve the problem :roll: If there is such a big problem here, why not confront the landowner on the situation at hand. Im ssure he will understand your situation and may not let them hunt it (the roost pond) anymore. If he doesnt care whats going on, and its always the same part of the year, and its inevitable that is going to happen, find a different place to hunt that weekend and a few weekends after, just to avoid the situation. If these "NR" dont understand your point on "busting" a roost, then what makes you think your going to get the point across to them by screwing with there hunt?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I do see your point, and it makes sense, but why should I have to lay down and let them walk on me??? the reason alot of NR's think us locals are ******** is because we stand up for ourselves. why should i just let them have their way? i live there! they come for a week. I myself do not like confrontation and i do not like being inconsiderate to others, but when is the point where you need to stop being a pushover??? if i lay down for this group and every other local lets others do there thing by backing down, then what are we accomplishing here? the landowner WILL NOT post any of his land (I've tried) and I respect his decision. this area is where my old man taught me to hunt, its a great area to hunt if everyone played by the rules. I'm not looking for an argument and I do see your point, but i'm not the type that will lay down for something i don't believe in.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Look I understand that you are beefed because they are screwing up the roost and hence your field that you have scouted out and so on, however I have just one question for you have they now or in the past done any thing illegal in regards to the hunting laws of ND? If so why not just call the warden and report the problem? If they have not done anything illegal, my recomendation to you and your buddies is to meet up with the land owner and ask if you can lease it up for the year like $1 per year and you post the slough and maintain it and make sure it is closed to all for hunting, that way when they show up to shoot your roost you can call the local warden and have the problem handled legally. Just my two bits.

Later JD


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jd mn/nd said:


> Look I understand that you are beefed because they are screwing up the roost and hence your field that you have scouted out and so on, however I have just one question for you have they now or in the past done any thing illegal in regards to the hunting laws of ND? If so why not just call the warden and report the problem? If they have not done anything illegal, my recomendation to you and your buddies is to meet up with the land owner and ask if you can lease it up for the year like $1 per year and you post the slough and maintain it and make sure it is closed to all for hunting, that way when they show up to shoot your roost you can call the local warden and have the problem handled legally. Just my two bits.
> 
> Later JD


I understand your viewpoint, but I will not further the commercialization of our resources by leasing land. thanks for the idea though.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

for $1 per year and a gentelmans agreement with the land owner it is really not a commercialization of hunting or anything else and if you believe so strongly in the fact that they and many others are screwing up the local hunting why would you at least not talk to the land owner and give it a try? It would seem to me that you really don't believe what your preaching if you do not at least try it even if you don't do the lease for a dollar at least ask to post the land on the belief that it will further all other hunters and your own personal hunting experiences be keeping the birds in the area for a longer time. Here is where if you going to complain you must step up to the plate and do something about it or you have not earned the right to complain.

By the way I have the same deal on 360 acres here in MN for deer hunting simply because of too many trespassers coming on land to hunt that have no right to be there, so the land owner and I came to the agreement that I would lease or rent it for $1 per year and post it with my name so the land owner would not be hasseled for permission to hunt and I buy the signs and keep them up through out the hunting season. This is the first time in 15 years of hunting this land that this has been neccesary, it was sad that it had to come to this, I agree how ever they were messing up 5-6 guys hunting and not just mine either.

Later JD


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Triple.......I understand what you are saying. But like JD stated....If they are doing nothing Illegal you are just SOL. By you going over and bullying them or screwing up there hunt will only hurt you. They will report back to the land owner. Also your name will get dragged through the mud in town and anyone they come in contact with on their trip. Other land owners, town people, bar owners, motel owners, etc. You may end up hurting your situation.

Triple.....Have you tried to invite them to hunt with you? This way you can show them the joy of field hunting.

This eye for an eye thing needs to stop. Things like this are going to just widen the gap between R and NR, Landowners and Hunters, and non hunters and hunters.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JD is right....ask if you can post it and make it kind of a rest area.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Chuck, why not try to work a field together instead of the constant competition of fighting over fields like little girls. Nothing good ever happens when you get the landowner involved, (pretty soon landowner gets sick of all the *****ing over land that he was generous enough to let everybody/you hunt and says f it NOBODY HUNTS!!! We have to get along, I know there is ******** out there but maybe its cause they don't know any better and need some direction. If that isn't acceptable find a different area that doesn't hold as many birds. Its amazing how people change when they see a pile of birds sitting in field :eyeroll:

Its not about how many birds you dump, its about spending a day enjoying a special resource.

After all that being said hopefully they won't be set up in your field next year


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

points taken fella's, thanks for the input, but we'll have to agree to disagree on this subject. you do not fully understand the situation, and I really don't feel like getting into it with anyone, so agree to disagree. have a good one :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

All you people disagreeing with me are the people that prolly teach their kids to walk away from a fight with their tails between their legs instead of sticking up for themselves. Metaphorically speaking, id rather get called to the office because my kid kicked the crap out of another while trying to stand up for himself than get called because my kid got beat up for being a coward, and trying to nark on people.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Avery that is kind of a hill billy approach to this, the smart person goes out and thinks of themselves and others, while considering this apparently we do not have all the info required to make a proper judgement call on this matter according to Triple BB. No I nor the boys would walk away if they got hit first, however if there is not a fight started by someone else then the wise person goes out and seeks permission to do the right thing for everyone in the area. That would be to get the landowner to see the bigger picture and have them hold the land and water as a unofficial rest area so the birds stay in the area longer. There are many ways of accomplishing this goal I only offered up a few suggestions as solutions. There are many solutions to the situation all of which do not involve physical violance to further drag the legacy of hunting further down the chain of opinion of non-hunters and organizations such as peta those organizations do not need any more fuel for their fires. There are good solutions to problems if most people just slow down and think through it.

Later JD


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well to put this honestly, 9 out of 10 times i wouldn't do anything beyond a swear fest, but if someone ticks me off enough and disrespects to beyond the limit, i will make sure their hunt isn't a successful one.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

In general (note I did not call out anyone), it amazes me how many people get stressed out over something that is supposed to be recreation. People are advocating swearing, sceaming master plans, confrontation, retaliation...for what? Ducks, geese? In the cases given in this thread, I could honestly say I would walk away. Not b.c I am a coward, not b.c my dad didn't teach me to be tough, simply b.c I go hunting to enjoy myself. Getting worked up and angry is not part of my plan to enjoy myself. Fighting the battles that are worth fighting (and winnable) will lead to much less stress, especially when you are on vacation.

As far as rather getting called to the office for a kid that fights people...while I agree that sticking up for yourself is a necessary skill in life, as a teacher, I would rather have a kid that is smart enough to know what battles to fight and how to fight them....of course this doesn't always mean violence. Call them a narc, call them a coward, I call them smart!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i agree with the last paragraph of the above statement. you're no better than they are when you stoop to their level


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Avery, Dont take offense to this, I read your posts and cant help but think they are coming from 15 year old hunter. You always have to be the tough guy, competing to be the better of the two. The way I look at this: In high school i played hockey and it gets a little rough in the corner, the opponent punches you/ elbows you, slashes you, whatever it is, anyways you know they called a penalty on him. You can either, slash him back,punch him, or elbow him and go to the box with him or you can think SMART for once, and not retaliate which puts your team on the advantage. Your guys situation is no different; once they do something illegal, you have the upper hand. But until they do, leave them alone. Like I said earlier and what others have suggested, talk to the landowner and see if you can get the pond off limits to everyone


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

busting up the roost is a terrible thing, but it's something people do. i don't do it and think it's a terrible thing to do, but there will always be hunters that do it. this white tornado hunting club sounds like the type that that's how they do it. we as fellow sportsman just have to live with it and find somewhere else to hunt. look at it as another fun challange to add to your hunt. good luck, good hunting.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i know its good to walk away at times (something in the hunting world ive done everytime) but one of these days, its just gonna be to much for me, im not gonna let some "crew" kick me out of a spot, sit down wind of me, or try to bust birds on the roost, when i had permission and have got to the spot before them. Its just happened to many times, and with the money i pay to travel, eat, sleep, and buy equipment, it gets extremely frustrating when you don't have a spot for the whole weekend because some people have messed it up for you.

I was brought up by an ex-marine thats a harda$$, so the ways i handle things sometimes are probably a little different than a lot of people. It's something i certainly won't grow old with because i won't want to pass it on to me kids, but for the time being, im getting tired of walking away while others get their way. One of these times, they aren't gonna get their way, and im gonna make sure of that. Then they can know how it feels!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple B, 
BK and JR might be circus diminishers in that area next season. They're very sick of their fields being used as rutted highways. It won't stop the roost from getting blasted but it's a start. 
BK wants some help putting up signs and you seem like a prime candidate to help me and a cousin out! 
It won't put out the fire but it will help suffocate it in that area. (I know them birds that frequent there might enjoy an occasional meal in peace!) :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jd mn/nd said:


> my recomendation to you and your buddies is to meet up with the land owner and ask if you can lease it up for the year like $1 per year
> Later JD


  Leased land and land you have to pay to hunt on, might be the two worst things about waterfowl hunting. I am sure that I will get blasted for this but I make it a point to laugh at any farmer who says I can hunt his land for 100 dollars a gun (pretending to think it is a joke). Then I say, "Oh, you're serious? I would, except it is against absolutely everything I believe in."

Kind of a jerk I know, but if you've ever talked to a farmer who has this policy you know he is a jerk as well (at least the ones I have talked to). Post it and keep everyone off of there I can respect that decision, but please don't make people pay to hunt wild birds that just happened to migrate to that field or slough.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Maybe if you didn't have a cow decoy in the back of your truck they wouldn't have told you that!!!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Avery. You have a right to be frustrated about it. A lot of people on this board have had similar frustrations. However, getting hacked off and blowing up about it will still leave you frustrated.

My dad is also an ex-marine who is not afraid of confrontation. He gets worked up about a lot of things but hunting ducks just isn't one of them. He would walk away from the situation too.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

TO START A FIGHT NOW DAYS IS NOT VERY SMART. GET CONVICTED OF ASSULT ( FELONY ) AND END UP LOSING YOUR RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS. THEN YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT WHO IS HUNTING WHERE. JUST REMEMBER THE NAME WHITE TORNADO. SOMEDAY THEY WILL NEED HELP AND NO ONE WILL STOP. THEM MAYBE THEY WILL CHANGE. TIME WILL TELL. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

6162rk said:


> TO START A FIGHT NOW DAYS IS NOT VERY SMART. GET CONVICTED OF ASSULT ( FELONY ) AND END UP LOSING YOUR RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS. THEN YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT WHO IS HUNTING WHERE. JUST REMEMBER THE NAME WHITE TORNADO. SOMEDAY THEY WILL NEED HELP AND NO ONE WILL STOP. THEM MAYBE THEY WILL CHANGE. TIME WILL TELL. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.


you got that right. There are a few guys I know regretting working over the kids who "disrespected" them outside the bar. I never had to do it in the parking lot, I'm just thankful I got to do it legally on the hockey rink.

Avery- once you reach puberty, you'll look back at these posts and be embarrassed.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> Avery- once you reach puberty, you'll look back at these posts and be embarrassed.


Well u kinda got a little rise out of me with that comment, like im sure you were expecting to, but hey thats cool, ill keep it civilized for the sake of Hustad's great site.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

roostbuster said:


> [Avery- once you reach puberty, you'll look back at these posts and be embarrassed.


"Provokement" for $1500 Alex! 
Why come from left field and feed the fire that was already starting to go out?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

averyghg said:


> Well u kinda got a little rise out of me with that comment, like im sure you were expecting to, but hey thats cool, ill keep it civilized for the sake of Hustad's great site.


Theres the class we were looking for! At a Boy!


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wanna hear more details about the cow decoy in the truck


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

*Avery- once you reach puberty, you'll look back at these posts and be embarrassed.*

That about sums up the topic.


----------



## dave_rob_00 (Feb 22, 2007)

I use a cow decoy when the farmer will let you hunt his land, but doesn't want you driving out there because the field is to wet to have a trailer or a four wheeler in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing about this "White Tornado CLub" all you have to do is next time you go and ask permission from farmers in the area or any area.....bring up the story. Before you know it the word will get spread about these guys and they will have a hard time getting permission.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The White Tornado Club is the owners of Hunting Snows. If you have a problem with their actions in the field, take it up with them or on their forum.

Otherwise I think this post is going nowhere with the frivolous shots.


----------

